# New flats boat



## Limitless (Sep 25, 2009)

Picked her up yesterday.   She's a 15'6" by Rose Bay Skiffs formerly of Allandale FL.  Unfortunately they're out of business now.  This one is Number 154 and was launched 1 June 2000.  She has 240 hours on her.  All Cypress and mahogany -- even the push pole.  Cant wait to get to 10,000 Islands.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 25, 2009)

Holy COW! That is the nicest mahogony skiff I have ever seen!! That skiff is in IMMACULATE CONDITION, man... CONGRATS, she is bad to the bone, no question.


----------



## PaulD (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow. That's beautiful! Just classic. I love it.


----------



## Redbow (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats one very pretty boat ! I hope you enjoy her for many years !

I like the Mercury motor as well, I have owned them for years and never had a bad one !


----------



## 30 06 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow that is one nice skiff, congrats I'm sure you will enjoy many hours of fishing in that beauty.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 25, 2009)

Whoa......man, you have one nice ride......


----------



## milltown (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice boat, I've always liked the look of a wood boat.


----------



## clayfish (Sep 25, 2009)

Georgeous!


----------



## devildog83 (Sep 25, 2009)

That my friend is one amazing piece of work!! You are one lucky man.


----------



## flintdiver (Sep 25, 2009)

Nicest boat I have ever seen ! That thing is right up my alley. Love it !


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Sep 25, 2009)

*Boat*

Looks to nice to fish out of.  I would cringe at the first blood drop that hit it.  Awesome boat.  You don't see them like that anymore.


----------



## brown518 (Sep 25, 2009)

Absolutely spectacular!


----------



## bouymarker (Sep 25, 2009)

my brother wants to build one like that. he has gotten estimates on the jig and the kit..he has a cabinet shop. the one he's been looking at is http://www.mysexyboat.com/ 
I know how much the kit is and whoa!!! 
the craftsmanship in building a boat like this is superb. 
you have got one beautiful ride there!


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't  Know if I could stand to put that masterpeice in the water, She's almost too  pretty to fish in. Man that's showroom quality , You got to be mighty proud of her. You'll definately have the best looking boat in the bay, hope you catch plenty.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Sep 25, 2009)

Man, that is sweet! Them snuke & reds will just jump rite in just to be in the coolest boat around. Standing on the bow, 9 wt in hand ,ready to go @ the 1st sign, "priceless"

Do hope ya have a full cover for her, lotta dirty road between here & naples that woudn't be nice to that wood. CONGRATS!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2009)

Work of art!!!


----------



## Trizey (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice, but I don't think I could use it!!

What is the draft?


----------



## Nautical Son (Sep 25, 2009)

That is a sweeeeeeet boat....now do us a favor and get those keys off of it before they scratch it....


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Sep 25, 2009)

Sweet Ride, Congrats


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 25, 2009)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## jamrens (Sep 25, 2009)

I just said want to tell you thanks for helping me spend my day drooling all dang day when i was suppose to be working.. Sexy boat..


WHit


----------



## oldenred (Sep 25, 2009)

she is too perty for the water.... beautiful boat!


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2009)

wow - I would be scared to fish out of it - it is gorgeous.


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 25, 2009)

WOW,    

I would have to put it in the man cave in the basement as a show piece. That may very well be the nicest wooden boat I have ever seen. Get a pro photographer and take them fishing with you and you could have some amazing photos. Congrats on the new toy.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 25, 2009)

Like fly fishing off of a dance floor...what a great looking boat!!!


----------



## Limitless (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Guys!!   I'm really fortunate to have found her up in Tennessee -  and to have a wife that said I should buy her!!

I'm headed to Captiva and then 10,000 Islands in late October with her.  I plan to wear surgical "booties" when I'm aboard


----------



## smittyg (Sep 26, 2009)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWW! although  I dont consider "man things" to be pretty,  that is very pretty.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 26, 2009)

Beautiful boat.

How slippery will the deck be when wet?


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Sep 26, 2009)

Searched it & found it on ebay, if ya payed that you stole it! What a deal.!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 26, 2009)

Limitless said:


> Thanks Guys!!   I'm really fortunate to have found her up in Tennessee -  and to have a wife that said I should buy her!!
> 
> I'm headed to Captiva and then 10,000 Islands in late October with her.  I plan to wear surgical "booties" when I'm aboard



Just do not under any circumstances allow a lady fish  to be brought aboard. They will ruin her.


----------



## Inshore GA (Sep 27, 2009)

Beautiful..go get some fish slime all over it!


----------



## Jake63 (Sep 28, 2009)

..." ya can't beat the way an old wood boat rides"..  

man that is a perty boat!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 28, 2009)

Beautiful boat.


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 29, 2009)

BOSSOFTHEWOODS said:


> Do hope ya have a full cover for her, lotta dirty road between here & naples that woudn't be nice to that wood. CONGRATS!



You _better_ have a cover.  If you pull her down the road like that, it may cause accidents with all the head-turnin' !!


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Sep 29, 2009)

THat is one sweet piece of wood...


----------



## Bobhica (Sep 29, 2009)

Most beautiful boat I've ever seen!


----------



## grim (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, that is nice.  Dunno if I could stand to get fish blood on it or even set a hook down on the deck.


----------



## jamrens (Sep 29, 2009)

grim said:


> Wow, that is nice.  Dunno if I could stand to get fish blood on it or even set a hook down on the deck.



me neither..


WHit


----------

